

Ask HN: Why do some names appear in green? - anilshanbhag

I have seen some peoples names appear in green on the homepage and in comments. Any particular reason for it ?
======
jeremyblalock
Green names are for new users, I believe.

~~~
sfrechtling
Yes, I believe they are for new users - possibly under a week old

------
awwducks
I didn't even realize it to ask the question, but now I know why I'm green!

Green is an appropriate color, too!

